# Knife handle wraps.



## Magus (Aug 9, 2013)

I've wrapped grips in paracord for years, but I'm always looking for new techniques.got any to share?


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Aug 9, 2013)

Did ya look at the one I did?


----------



## Magus (Aug 9, 2013)

Not yet, been AFK awhile.will now!

Link?


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Aug 9, 2013)

How is the back doing? The knife is in spool tool contest.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I never wrapped a knife handle before.


----------



## Magus (Aug 9, 2013)

Still can't find the pic of the knife.
Back sucks, gout set in on top of that, this year is a wash!
Wrapping a knife grip can either be easy or a huge P.I.T.A
Just how artistic and skilled are you? I used to look at a Samurai sword handle and think "Godz! how did they do that?!"THEN I met this sweet lady who knew HOW, now its easier than the way I used to do it! these guys paracord wrap some of their blades, they're not Chicom crap either!
http://www.ekknife.com/knives.html
They're who inspired me!


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Aug 9, 2013)

Here is a pic of the knife I was talking about.


----------



## Magus (Aug 9, 2013)

NIIIIIICE! I did one with the exact same blade style out of a planer blade once!


----------



## spleify (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's one of the ones I have done. I have lots more pics also


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice wrap on the Hawk!


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi!

I did the handle of my CRKT STIFF KISS but I simply replaced the existing wrap with the same style only using 550 cord.










And I know it's not a knife, but I Also did a standard solomon bar on the handle of my tomahawk.


----------

